# Korsika?



## defender (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrungen zum Thema Angeln auf Korsika?|kopfkrat 

Mich interessiert speziell das Angeln im Inland und vielleicht ein wenig das Brandungsangeln.

Wie siehts mit Genehmigungen aus?
Welche Köder?

Gruss
Christian


----------



## drogba (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Korsika?*

kann man bestimmt schöne bachforellen fangen!aber ich würde mich da eher auf essen konzentriren als aufs fischen :m !


----------



## djoerni (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Korsika?*

moin!

also ich war vor ein paar jahren mal 4 wochen in l'ile rousse im nord-westen.
haben da tagsüber viele meeräschen im hafen gefangen und nachts von der steilküste oktopusse, conger bis ca. 1,40 meter und muränen. beim schnorcheln haben wir nachts oft größere barschartige gesehen, welche aber nicht zu fangen waren. rochen soll es in sandigen bereichen auch oft geben, was ich aber nur vom hörensagen bei den fischern und anglern rausgehört habe.(wenn mich mein wenig französisch nicht trügt.) fischen auf jeden fall mit brandungsruten und laufblei auf conger und co. entsprechende stahlvorfächer ca. 1,00 meter lang mit großem einzelhaken bekommst du in jedem angelladen. dann noch ab in den supermarkt ein paket frische, ganze sardinen ab an den haken und rein damit. am besten du guckst dir die unterwasserlandschaft vorher mal beim schnorcheln an. vor höhlen haben wir immer gut gefangen etwas südlich von l'ile rousse. 
hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen. über bestimmungen und evtl. erforderliche karten kann ich nichts sagen, sind einfach so ans wasser gegangen und haben losgelegt. ist aber auch schon ein paar jahre her. würde mich aber auf jeden fall erkundigen.  viel spaß und  petri

djoerni


----------



## defender (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Korsika?*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> kann man bestimmt schöne bachforellen fangen!aber ich würde mich da eher auf essen konzentriren als aufs fischen :m !



Man kann ja nicht nur den ganzen Tag essen...


----------



## defender (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Korsika?*



			
				djoerni schrieb:
			
		

> moin!
> 
> also ich war vor ein paar jahren mal 4 wochen in l'ile rousse im nord-westen.
> haben da tagsüber viele meeräschen im hafen gefangen und nachts von der steilküste oktopusse, conger bis ca. 1,40 meter und muränen. beim schnorcheln haben wir nachts oft größere barschartige gesehen, welche aber nicht zu fangen waren. rochen soll es in sandigen bereichen auch oft geben, was ich aber nur vom hörensagen bei den fischern und anglern rausgehört habe.(wenn mich mein wenig französisch nicht trügt.) fischen auf jeden fall mit brandungsruten und laufblei auf conger und co. entsprechende stahlvorfächer ca. 1,00 meter lang mit großem einzelhaken bekommst du in jedem angelladen. dann noch ab in den supermarkt ein paket frische, ganze sardinen ab an den haken und rein damit. am besten du guckst dir die unterwasserlandschaft vorher mal beim schnorcheln an. vor höhlen haben wir immer gut gefangen etwas südlich von l'ile rousse.
> ...



Das klingt ja schon einmal super. Hast Du denn auch im inland geangelt? In den Gumpen und Bächen?
|kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## BodenseeRudi (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Korsika?*

Hallo Defender,

bei meinem letzten Korsika Urlaub vor 7 Jahren hatte ich auch ein wenig Angelzeugs mitgenommen.Aber nur für nebenher. Für die Brandung kann ich nichts sagen.Aber Meeräschen konnte ich auch überlisten.Und zwar nicht in einem Hafen sondern in eienr Flussmündung in der die Meeräschen eingestiegen sind. Von einem Restaurant am Grill zubereitet waren sie sehr lecker. Erst als ich bei einem Korsen die Methode abgeschaut hatte ging auch bei mir die Pose unter. 12er Häkchen und kleines Teigklümpchen oder einzelnene Made.

Ich war auch viel zum Wandern im Inland unterwegs.Hat mir noch besser gefallen als die Küstenbereiche da tagsüber keine so Bollenhitze war.Das war Ende August. In den Bächen und Gumpen die es reichlich gibt wird es wohl schwierig werden da man so weit ich mich erinnern kann für Salmoniden eine Lizenz benötigt. Und die Forellen die ich in teileweise sehr abgelegenen und schwer zugänglichen Gumpen entdeckt hatte waren nur fingerlang die größeren handlang.Ich habe  mehrere Stunden verbracht die Bachbetten aufzusteigen um die Quelle zu entdecken. Bei den riesigen Felsblöcken die dir dann den Weg versperren und zu umklettern sind ein wahres Abenteuer. Die Forellen konnte ich oft erst erblicken als ich einen Minnispinner an den felsspalten vorbeigeführt hatte. Da kam dann ab und zu eine hinterher.Der Spinner wurde aber ignoriert. Wohl eher was für Fliegenfischer da die Forellen extrem scheu sind.


----------



## defender (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Korsika?*



			
				BodenseeRudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Defender,
> 
> bei meinem letzten Korsika Urlaub vor 7 Jahren hatte ich auch ein wenig Angelzeugs mitgenommen.Aber nur für nebenher. Für die Brandung kann ich nichts sagen.Aber Meeräschen konnte ich auch überlisten.Und zwar nicht in einem Hafen sondern in eienr Flussmündung in der die Meeräschen eingestiegen sind. Von einem Restaurant am Grill zubereitet waren sie sehr lecker. Erst als ich bei einem Korsen die Methode abgeschaut hatte ging auch bei mir die Pose unter. 12er Häkchen und kleines Teigklümpchen oder einzelnene Made.
> 
> Ich war auch viel zum Wandern im Inland unterwegs.Hat mir noch besser gefallen als die Küstenbereiche da tagsüber keine so Bollenhitze war.Das war Ende August. In den Bächen und Gumpen die es reichlich gibt wird es wohl schwierig werden da man so weit ich mich erinnern kann für Salmoniden eine Lizenz benötigt. Und die Forellen die ich in teileweise sehr abgelegenen und schwer zugänglichen Gumpen entdeckt hatte waren nur fingerlang die größeren handlang.Ich habe  mehrere Stunden verbracht die Bachbetten aufzusteigen um die Quelle zu entdecken. Bei den riesigen Felsblöcken die dir dann den Weg versperren und zu umklettern sind ein wahres Abenteuer. Die Forellen konnte ich oft erst erblicken als ich einen Minnispinner an den felsspalten vorbeigeführt hatte. Da kam dann ab und zu eine hinterher.Der Spinner wurde aber ignoriert. Wohl eher was für Fliegenfischer da die Forellen extrem scheu sind.



Das mit den Meeräschen versuch ich mal! Du weißt nicht zufällig noch wo das war? 

Hab schon einmal im Korsika-Forum recherchiert und beim Fremdenverkehrsamt angefragt...man kann wohl Berechtigungen in Angelgeschäften kaufen. Wenn man weiß wo die sind???
#c


----------



## BodenseeRudi (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Korsika?*

Ich müsste da erst auf der Karte suchen und mich an meine Reiserute erinnern.

Aber suche einfach nach größeren Bach- oder Flußeinmündungen ins Meer. Das sollten gute Meeräschenplätze sein. Die Schwärme konnte man leicht im klaren Wasser ausmachen. So war es jedenfalls damals Ende August.


----------



## buprestis (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Korsika?*

Hallo Defender,

kannst Du mir Näheres über die Technik auf Meeräsche sagen (Rute, Schnur, Haken, Köder, Stellen etc.)?

Dank u. Gruß,

Werner


----------

